
The Subscription Model Takeover Is Nearly Complete - Reedx
https://www.theringer.com/tech/2018/6/21/17488220/moviepass-amc-subscription-model
======
jaxtellerSoA
who would actually buy subscription to see movies in the theater? I might go
the movies 3 times a year....maybe. Who is going to the movies 3 times a
month?

